# Green Spot Algae and ADA Amozonia soil



## Zak Rafik (1 Nov 2014)

Hi
For the past few days, my tank is having a nasty attack of GSA. 

Since my tank's substrate is ADA Amozonia Aqua soil, is the GSA attack due to lack of Co2 or Phosphate?

Does ADA soil contain phosphate?

Currently I'm dosing 1 teaspoon of Potassium Phosphate mixed with 500ml stock solution for 3 times a week. 

Cheers
Raffik 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vivian Andrew (1 Nov 2014)

GSA occurs mainly on high light or long lighting period with low phosphate, increase the phosphate it will reduce in a week also check for good co2 and flow, i too got this when i increased my light and when increased the level of phosphate it went away, increase the phosphate gradually.


----------



## Zak Rafik (1 Nov 2014)

Hi Vivian
Thanks for tip. 

So ADA soil does not supply phosphate to the water column?

Once GSA stops progressing, will the old GSA growth go away on its own or is it there for good until manually removed?

I wanted to put in 2 or 3 nerite snails to munch away the GSA but I also have 4 assassin snails in the tank which have done an excellent job in clearing pond snails population. 

Will  assassin snails attack the nerite snails?

Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vivian Andrew (2 Nov 2014)

Zak Rafik said:


> So ADA soil does not supply phosphate to the water column?


Somebody will clarify this part coz I'm not aware of that but i think it doesn't supply.



Zak Rafik said:


> Once GSA stops progressing, will the old GSA growth go away on its own or is it there for good until manually removed?


you need to remove manually and it's easy to remove



Zak Rafik said:


> I wanted to put in 2 or 3 nerite snails to munch away the GSA but I also have 4 assassin snails in the tank which have done an excellent job in clearing pond snails population.
> Will assassin snails attack the nerite snails?


If you're nerite snail is bigger or equal size it doesn't attack.


----------

